# What Loader R U Using?



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Those of you who use large loaders with a pusher, what type of loader do you use? Do you like it? What don't you like about it? 

We are going to put in a request for another loader and we want one larger than our current John Deere 544G. 

I have been looking at the Komatsu loaders and more specifically the 320. 

Thanks.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Isnt a 544 big enought to run a 16ft pusher?

We run an old ford because its simple, strong, and heavy.

Komatsu makes a nice machine, but so is a kawisaki, or dusan, dewoo...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

salopez;784470 said:


> Isnt a 544 big enought to run a 16ft pusher?
> 
> We run an old ford because its simple, strong, and heavy.
> 
> Komatsu makes a nice machine, but so is a kawisaki, or dusan, dewoo...


I agree, I can't really see needing a bigger loader then a 544. When pushers get bigger then 16 ft they seem to leave alot of snow behind.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

we use a 938 loader with a 16 foot avalanche and this machine pushes like none other. we also have a 65Z IV that will take the 16 footer, and a 621 for that same pusher. and an old W20B with a 10 foot backhoe pusher.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

salopez;784470 said:


> Isnt a 544 big enought to run a 16ft pusher?





JD Dave;784471 said:


> I agree, I can't really see needing a bigger loader then a 544. When pushers get bigger then 16 ft they seem to leave alot of snow behind.


Well I think the 544 is getting old cause there are times it can't even push the 12' box we have on it. That is why we were thinking just one size bigger. But we would like to also get a much larger box than what we have, possibly a 20' folding or so and our 544 will not push that. We have some big lots here and we often have to call in contractors to help and they will bring in 3 loaders with 16'-20' boxes and we will have our 544 going too.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

wow, a 544 not pushing a 12...thats a tired machine!

becareful going over 16 feet if the lots not reallly flat it will leave alot of snow.

and going over 16 foot needs alot of loader behind it...not sure 1 size will do it. I am thinking a 744 size machine for a 20.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, maybe not a 20' then but something larger than the 12'. Probably the 16'. The 544 has 115hp and the Komatsu I was looking at WA320 has 167hp. My supervisor said that I should request big then I would be more than likely get the size I would like.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

gottaloveOT;784735 said:


> My supervisor said that I should request big then I would be more than likely get the size I would like.


Yep, you are more than likely to be shot down some on your budget, so when you over guestimate, you can get the one you actaully wanted.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In my opion dealer support is every bit as important as brand, so you need to look at that as well. I run a 2007 Hyundai 740-7, was considerably less than the others, & the dealer has been great. From talking to them & research Hyundai is huge in Korea owns the mine, etc, with regards to the steel, that is a huge area where they save apartantly. Before I talked to the sales person, I had the pleasure of meeting with head shop mechnic & walking through the machine, he said he just had one come in on trade with 10K hrs, still worked fine. Opened engine thinking after 10 K hrs it would need bearings, they were fine as well.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

I found out that I can only get American built loaders. So the two around here are CAT and John Deere.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

gottaloveOT;785774 said:


> I found out that I can only get American built loaders. So the two around here are CAT and John Deere.


As it should be. By the way isn't Kramer Allrad a German built product?


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

DGODGR;785850 said:


> As it should be. By the way isn't Kramer Allrad a German built product?


yea, actually now I believe its wacker-neuson or something like that


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

DGODGR;785850 said:


> As it should be. By the way isn't Kramer Allrad a German built product?





pwrstroke6john;786090 said:


> yea, actually now I believe its wacker-neuson or something like that


Not that I have a problem with buying American products, I want to get the equipment with the features that I want. And if the American product doesn't have what I want, then I will buy what does.

And I DO NOT want this to turn into a "Buy American" thread. That topic is loaded and would go for many pages.

Kramer-Allrad is owned by Wacker-Neuson but still sold under the name Kramer-Allrad neuson. I don't know how the purchasing department decided on those but we got'em. The Kramer we have in this building is about 30 years old and the replacement parts are hand made so it takes a while to get them since they have to be made, then come from Germany to AIS and then to us.

I have a CAT sales rep coming out today to talk with me and possibly drop a off a demo 908 to our downtown location so they can see if it will fit their needs. For us we could go with at 906 and be fine and I was looking at a 930H or 950H for our big loader.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Why not upgrade to a 544J or K?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

accipiter12;787245 said:


> Why not upgrade to a 544J or K?


We may depending on what the company that leases us equipment decides.

Currently we have a CAT 906H demo to use to replace the two Kramers we have. They are nice machines and I think they would be great for what we need them for. Friday CAT is bringing out a 930H for us to demo so we will see how that works.

Once those loaders are gone, I will try to get a couple JD loaders but the closest dealer is a couple hours away.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Got our demo 930H today. What a rig! Little different than our old 544G but I could get used to it. This machine has the air ride seat which is nice too. Tons of power compared to the 544.

I want!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Cat... 994


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I know you don't want to turn this into a "made in America" debate but I have a touch of irony I thought you might get a kick out of. Check that new 930H for the term "Made in Japan" and the silver and turquoise Certified Japanese Export logo. The irony is that you will find both. Many Cat products (including mid size loaders, small to medium size excavators, and small dozers) are made in Japan-not America. I own a Cat 315CL that has those same stickers on it. I would prefer to see "made in America" on it but that's just not the way it is. I certainly can not complain about the machines performance or reliability to date. If your employers truly want American made loaders they might want to check out John Deere. I am not sure where they are made. I hope it's in the good ol' USA.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

DGODGR;788107 said:


> I know you don't want to turn this into a "made in America" debate but I have a touch of irony I thought you might get a kick out of. Check that new 930H for the term "Made in Japan" and the silver and turquoise Certified Japanese Export logo. The irony is that you will find both. Many Cat products (including mid size loaders, small to medium size excavators, and small dozers) are made in Japan-not America. I own a Cat 315CL that has those same stickers on it. I would prefer to see "made in America" on it but that's just not the way it is. I certainly can not complain about the machines performance or reliability to date. If your employers truly want American made loaders they might want to check out John Deere. I am not sure where they are made. I hope it's in the good ol' USA.


If they think CAT is okay to purchase, I won't say a word. 



SuperdutyShane;787974 said:


> Cat... 994


Don't think that would fit in our building.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

gottaloveOT;788425 said:


> Don't think that would fit in our building.


Aw haha. Would have been cool, How many people do you know that can say they ran a Cat 994? Haha.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;788499 said:


> Aw haha. Would have been cool, How many people do you know that can say they ran a Cat 994? Haha.


I'm guessing they would have to close down the roads just to get that here. That, and the bridge over the railroad tracks might not hold it. Just a guess.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

In our larger equipment we run all case equipment. 

2 821's big and fast but bulky and can do allot of damage with a poor or tired operator 14 ft horst pushers

1 721- same as above really except avalanche pusher

5 621's with pushers and blades assorted Artic, Horst and avalanch. Best machine for our work. Big power and fast with decent small area ability

5 521E's Same power as 621 D Same applieds very happy with these. 

We also like a backhoes but they run out of snuff. Push about the same as our Case 125's. Good compromise machine or for smaller areas. 


All in all the 521E in our opinion is the best all around machine for the work we do. Hope this helps? 

Doug
Dell Services Toronto.


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

In our neck of the woods, we love our Komatsu's. For whatever reason, CAT's are really priced high and when it boils right down to it our local unfriendly CAT salesmen think their doo...doo doesn't stink. (Downright rude so we take our business elsewhere.) 

We run three 320's and love them for pushing snow. We have them hooked up with 14' boxes and never have a problem spinning tires. Just all around good loaders, plus we like the Cummins engines. We also have a newer 380 model. It is almost too large to run down the road with it or manuever around a mid-sized lot. The 5yrd bucket on the front makes loading out snow a snap. This baby pushes a 16' box. Would really like to have a new Horst wing box plows to try out. Looks pretty cool. ussmileyflag


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Snowshow - I'm gonna forward this link to Keith at AIS, you know he'll buy you lunch for a week. If you talk to him ask him about the bowling ball I goit him, he'll know who I am....

Curios, what tires do you run on the 320's??

I bought a new 200 last year from Keith and the stock radials really didn't work at all. Give them credit though, a few complaints and he had a guy out there changing tires that morning and it's a totally different machine. We run a 16' Danials with no problems, that 14' box just seems small for that size machine.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowshow;800061 said:


> In our neck of the woods, we love our Komatsu's. For whatever reason, CAT's are really priced high and when it boils right down to it our local unfriendly CAT salesmen think their doo...doo doesn't stink. (Downright rude so we take our business elsewhere.)
> 
> We run three 320's and love them for pushing snow. We have them hooked up with 14' boxes and never have a problem spinning tires. Just all around good loaders, plus we like the Cummins engines. We also have a newer 380 model. It is almost too large to run down the road with it or manuever around a mid-sized lot. The 5yrd bucket on the front makes loading out snow a snap. This baby pushes a 16' box. Would really like to have a new Horst wing box plows to try out. Looks pretty cool. ussmileyflag


I wanted to go with a 320. And AIS does all the work on our heavy equipment so it seemed like a great place to go with. But the people who order the machines want to go with an American company. Understandable since we cannot have foreign cars in the fleet either. Although, MDOT supposedly got 14 Komatsu loaders not too long ago. But MDOT is different in how they spec their vehicles.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

My bro uses a Cat 944G with a pusher and uses his Cat skid steer if you want to count that as a loader with a pusher on that too.

He also has a Takauchi loader. It's pretty sweet. We use it to load salt and when it's not doing that or sitting, we got a pusher for it. It's a sweet unit.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Well we currently have two John Deere demos. A 544K and a 304J. I like the 544 but that is the same size as what we have. Unless you factor in the technology change from the 90's until now, then it is probably bigger. It has nice features and good power.

The 304 is nice too. It articulates and then also has stereo steering which allows you to make really tight turns. We might think about going to the 344 though but the 304 should be fine for what we would be doing with it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

a 994G with a pusher?? what is it 30ft wide????


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Loader Komatsu*

I use a 12' box on a Komatsu WA120. Works great. I haul my own equipment. So height is an issue. The WA120 is 10'2" high. Most trailer decks that can haul that kind of weight are 36" high. Unless you have a low boy or step deck trailer... Just something to think about.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

We run all cats when we do plow this year they will probably be parked for the most part 
1 980G with 18 foot snopro pusher 
1 966G with 16 foot sno pro pusher 
1 950G with 14 foot Cat power angle plow 
1 950F with side dump bucket
1 950E with side dump bucket 
1 950B with side dump bucket 
1 938G with 12 foot root snow plow 

then in the past we have used a cat 988B for loading snow


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've added a Case 521D xt. I've picked up a 12 ft. protech pusher that I'm having a acs coupler made for the quick tach. Have used the machine for topsoil and stone so far and don't mind it. While I normally use Volvo, it all comes down to the final numbers/money... As far as snow, how many hrs. do we really use the machines for? For a few hours I don't need air ride seats, gas hogging power, etc. etc. 
In todays time, you can't make a $hitty machine.


----------



## Enthalpy (Dec 17, 2009)

We run two 950's an F and an H. The H mostly runs six-way blade. I'd love to see a box. But I've got to convince management first. There has been talk of getting a loader mounted Snowblower. I'm praying we don't waste money on one.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

enthalpy how do you like that blade thats the same one i use its expensive but scrapes well last storm i bent the cutting edge tho how has it been for you


----------



## Enthalpy (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of it. I think it's a poorly designed piece of equipment and it's undersized for the Machine it's paired with.. I'd like to get a box on the machine. I think it'd be far more productive. The only upside to the blade is it works well around buildings. The best part of both of those loaders have to be the Michi Tires though. They hook up really well. So in conclusion. I like the blade because it's faster then the bucket and that's my only option. Would I buy one for my own equipment. Never.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we run a Kawasaki 90z-III with a 16', Dresser 530c w/ 16', CASE 621 w/ 14', 544E w/ 16', Trojan 1700 w/ 14'.

my older case is a lot lighter than all the 544 and the Trojan, which are comparable in size. the dresser and the kawasaki are just heavy work horses. parts and service are a pain in the a$$ though


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

gottaloveOT,

Don't know if you or your people have made a decision yet, but you need to demo a 544J series. Totally different from the G's and H's with 150 hp vs the 115. Also, very nimble and tech. advanced. Now that Deere is making the K series, J's are plentiful and pretty reasonable.


----------

